# Breeders in or around Utah?



## Yenrabaa (Aug 27, 2009)

I am trying to find my birds some GF's and don't want to get ones from my local pet stores because from what I hear they all come from the same lady and I don't wanna risk inbreeding them. And it is really hard to find females anyways. So I am wondering if anyone knows a breeder that wouldn't mind selling a couple females. I would prefer to get them outside of Utah County and that is about it  thanks for any help


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Try this: http://www.birdbreeders.com/BreederSearch.aspx?state=UT

Make sure you choose cockatiels in the search option to help locate a breeder in your area. 

Another thing you could do is run a search online for cockatiel breeders in Utah. 

Good luck!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Bird clubs can be a good source of information on breeders. Apparently there's only one bird club in Utah and it doesn't have a website. But there is contact information available at http://www.birdtoyoutlet.com/Bird-Clubs/bird-clubs_u.htm


----------

